# [SOLVED] hardware issues wireless, bluetooth and webcam

## AndrewAmmerlaan

Hi all

I just did my first ever Gentoo install, I managed to get most stuff working, but there are a few things that I need help with. First I can' t get my wireless working, Network Manager isn' t finding any wifi networks, and iwconfig can' t find my wireless adapter, however it can on the live-cd. Second bluedevil keeps saying it can' t find any bluetooth adapters. and thirdly I can' t get my webcam working, any program using a webcam says it can' t find one. below some info on my system:

```

Andrew-Gentoo andrew # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks/Whistler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 Series]

08:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)

```

```

Andrew-Gentoo andrew # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp9s0    no wireless extensions.

```

```

Andrew-Gentoo andrew # ifconfig

enp9s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.2.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255

        inet6 fe80::7254:d2ff:fedb:73a0  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 70:54:d2:db:73:a0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3135  bytes 2167637 (2.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3018  bytes 432103 (421.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 135  bytes 4851 (4.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 135  bytes 4851 (4.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

Andrew-Gentoo andrew # hcitool dev

Devices:

```

Iwconfig run from live-cd

NOTE: this is not copy pasted, there may be typos, and this isn't the same format as the original output

```

wlp8s0  IEEE 802.11     bgn     ESSID:off/any

              Mode: Managed     Acces Point: Not Associated      Tx-Power=16 dBm

              Retry long limit:7     RTS     thr:off     Fragment    thr:off

              Encryption key:off

              Power Managment:off

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp9s0    no wireless extensions.

```

ifconfig run from live-cd

NOTE: this is not copy pasted, there may be typos, and this isn't the same format as the original output

```

wlp8s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

       ether 2c:do:sa:12:11:bd    txqueuelen 1000   (Ethernet)

       

       lots of stuff similar to below, all values are 0

enp9s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.2.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255

        inet6 fe80::7254:d2ff:fedb:73a0  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 70:54:d2:db:73:a0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3135  bytes 2167637 (2.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3018  bytes 432103 (421.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 135  bytes 4851 (4.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 135  bytes 4851 (4.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I would appreciate some help with getting this hardware working, because I don't know what to do anymore.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I know I'm stating the obvious here but be sure to take a look at this article:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

did you enable the appropriate kernel modules?

cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

and your wireless nic's specific module?

I think it's atheros wireless cards under 

device drivers --> network device support -->  wireless lan --> atheros wireless cards

as for bluetooth:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

did you enable the proper kernel modules?

can you paste the output of lsusb?(assuming that's how your bluetooth's connected)

I don't think I can help with the webcam but here's the wiki page  :Very Happy: :

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Webcam

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

```

Andrew-Gentoo andrew # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b307 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0930:0219 Toshiba Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1d57:0008 Xenta 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I used genkernel, because every time I tried to do it myself, it wouldn' t boot. I thought genkerenl would work, because the live-cd uses a similar kernel.

I already checked the wiki pages, the one about wifi says I should install b43, but I didn't dare to do so, because it is masked. The webcam page refers to software that is not/no longer available.[/quote]

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I seriously doubt you'll get the kernel right on the first compilation, It usually takes a couple of recompilations to get things working.

I cannot access the wiki atm but I though b43 firmware was for the broadcom devices(I'm using broadcom nics and the linux-firmware instead), so I guess you can try out the linux-firmware, there was a support matrix somehwere.

I can't see your bluetooth device, maybe it's connected some other way. if you want bluetooth ASAP you can enable all kernel modules and trim it down later

this is your webcam:

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b307 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

You can start by looking in the wiki how to configure those chicony webcams

----------

## khayyam

 *AndrewAmmerlaan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 08:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
> ```
> ...

 

Andrew ... the Atheros AR9485 uses the ath9k driver, so CONFIG_ATH9K=m (or =y ... but you may want to load/unload it as a module). By the looks of things this isn't enabled.

I also have an atheros card but use ath5k, your .config should be similar to the following ...

```
# awk '/(_ATH|WEXT|(MAC|CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH_CARDS=m

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set
```

Obviously you would have ath9k in place of ath5k, but the rest should be comperable.

Note that CFG80211_WEXT will need to be enabled for you to use tools (iwconfig, iwlist, etc) that expect WEXT (the now legacy wireless extensions).

best ... khay

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

 *Quote:*   

> Andrew ... the Atheros AR9485 uses the ath9k driver, so CONFIG_ATH9K=m (or =y ... but you may want to load/unload it as a module). By the looks of things this isn't enabled.
> 
> I also have an atheros card but use ath5k, your .config should be similar to the following ..

 

modprobe ath9k outputs module not found, which .config are you taking about?

Are you sure the atheros one is the one that is causing the problem, because wired internet is working but wireless is not, and it seems to me that enp9s0 and wlp8s0 are different devices, and therefore require different drivers, am I right? 

Also I have linux-firmware installed

According to this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Webcam_Setup#Linux_webcam_support

I would need the linux-uvc driver for my webcam, I can' t find that software in portage, but I can find luvcview, which might be the right one, it also says to add the module to /etc/modules-load.d/webcam.conf , does that mean I have to add linux-uvc or luvcview to that file?

the same page says:

 *Quote:*   

> As of kernel 2.6.26 linux-uvc is part of the kernel. Just load the uvcvideo module.

 

but modprobe uvcvideo returns module not found

----------

## Adel Ahmed

a modprobe not found means that the module was not enabled in the kernel

to enable the module in the kernel go to /usr/src/linux:

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

you will be greeted by the kernel options interface(or whatever it's called)

type / to search for an option(in this case ath9k)

it's found under device drivers --> network device support -> wireless lan -> atheros wireless cards

and press space bar twice (you'll see M next to the option) to build the module under /lib64/modules instead of in the kernel itself

then you want to exit back to your terminal and type 

#make modules_install to compile and copy the module to the appropriate location

then try modprobing the module again

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

 *Quote:*   

> a modprobe not found means that the module was not enabled in the kernel

 

That, I did not know, thanks

Will it automatically copy to the right location or do I have to do that manually?

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

 :Sad:   Didn't work, I did make modules_install , and rebooted, but it still can' t find the module, I double checked if the module was enabled, and it was. I tried the same for my webcam and bluetooth adapter but same results, did I do something wrong, am I using modprobe wrong?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

does it say (M) not (*) next to the atheros wireless cards?

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

 *Quote:*   

> does it say (M) not (*) next to the atheros wireless cards?

 

Yes it does, even when I try to make it * it returns with an error message saying: this feature depends on another feature which is a module, therefore this feature will also be a module.  or something like that.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

can u list the contents of:

/lib64/modules/3.12.21-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

if you can't find this directory, change 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 to your kernel-source's version

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

```
Andrew-Gentoo ~ # ls /lib64/modules/3.12.21-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/wireless

cfg80211.ko  lib80211_crypt_ccmp.ko  lib80211_crypt_tkip.ko  lib80211_crypt_wep.ko  lib80211.ko

```

doesn't look like the right module is in there, maybe make modules_install  doesn't install to the right directory.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

Oops, sorry

```
Andrew-Gentoo andrew # ls /lib64/modules/3.12.21-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless 

adm8211.ko  airo.ko      atmel.ko      b43        hostap   iwlegacy  libertas  p54      ray_cs.ko  rtl818x       zd1201.ko

airo_cs.ko  atmel_cs.ko  atmel_pci.ko  b43legacy  ipw2x00  iwlwifi   orinoco   prism54  rt2x00     wl3501_cs.ko  zd1211rw

```

----------

## Adel Ahmed

sorry about that, did not notice, after modularizing the ath9k you have to select your wireless card from the list provided by the ath9k, I can't help you with the exact module, but you can enable all modules and reboot(this way the device manager will load the correct module) and check if things work from there

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

oke, if I understand correctly I have to go to device drivers --> network device support -> wireless lan -> atheros wireless cards and enable all the stuff in there, but some stuff is not module capable, should I enable it anyway?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

yes sure

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

Thanks, I did make && make modules_install and make install, and everything is working now, after a reboot wireless networking, bluetooth and my webcam are working fine. Thanks for your help.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

if you prefer having just the right module and removing all the other modules you can use #lspci -k to figure out the kernel modules being used by your hardware

----------

